# diesel and oil mixture for anti-rusting problem??



## snowcrazy

This may actually be a really dumb question but I heard a couple of veteran commercial snow plowers b-sing in a local mcdonalds the other day and boy was I being nosey listening to there conversation. LOL Beings Im still fairly new to the plowing world that is.

They were talking about taking and giving the undercarriage of there plow trucks a diesel/oil mixture bath before winter????? Heard them both say thats the only way to go. I know it may not be f-film but was just curious to get some opinions on this. I did an undercoating on my truck last year and it was scaling off pretty quickly on my undercarriage.

Appreciate any info even other rust preventatives.... Thanks very much Robin Wash Georgetown Ohio


----------



## White Gardens

Not a dumb question. Yes, guys I know around here would take used oil, thin it with diesel and spray the undercarriage with a small pump sprayer.

Never tried it myself though as I didn't want the mess.

Next year, when I get a bit of time in the spring, I'm hitting my undercarriage with rust converter and then going to use bed-liner to seal the frame up better. Supposedly guys have been getting good results with it.

As for Fluid film, I like the stuff, works great on small stuff, but I can justify applying it, then re-applying it, and then re-applying it again. It's not cheap. I've used it in my cab, quick couplers, and in the engine compartment, but the frame and underbody is just too exposed to the elements. Any test sections I've done, seems like it's gone after one plow though it still might be working.

...


----------



## snowcrazy

White Gardens;1340691 said:


> Not a dumb question.. Any test sections I've done, seems like it's gone after one plow though it still might be working.
> 
> ...


That is the reason why I thought if it did in fact work that would be easy to apply as it seems diesel fuel creeps into cracks and crevisses pretty good ya know. I bought another plow truck and its a flatbed truck so its going to be pretty easy to spray the undercarriage on the rear of the truck. I go straight to the car was after every storm and get under the truck. About $900 and freezed my arse off but I don't want my trucks to rust away so I try like heck to do as much prevention as possible. I just figure I can give her a dose of the mixture after each storm? Yeah pain in the arse but just trying to preserve my trucks.....


----------



## gtmustang00

I spray my truck with bar and chain oil mixed with clearcoat. Frame shines and there is no rust. People have been doing this for years. My uncles 96 dodge 2500 has a rust free cab, doors, fenders and bed!


----------



## South Seneca

We tried spraying used motor oil under the old pickup in the summer time years ago.

Driving in the rain washed it off. In fact parking on rain soaked black top created what looked like a hazardous waste sight, with oil giving the rainbow effect everywhere water dripped off the truck, taking oil with it.


----------



## gtmustang00

South Seneca;1340714 said:


> We tried spraying used motor oil under the old pickup in the summer time years ago.
> 
> Driving in the rain washed it off. In fact parking on rain soaked black top created what looked like a hazardous waste sight, with oil giving the rainbow effect everywhere water dripped off the truck, taking oil with it.


Did you heat it up? We have never had a problem. It always sticks.


----------



## South Seneca

No. How hot do you have to get it?


----------



## gtmustang00

South Seneca;1340719 said:


> No. How hot do you have to get it?


Just put it in the microwave til it heats up and thins up.


----------



## snowcrazy

gtmustang00;1340704 said:


> I spray my truck with bar and chain oil mixed with clearcoat. Frame shines and there is no rust. People have been doing this for years. My uncles 96 dodge 2500 has a rust free cab, doors, fenders and bed!


So now, the bar and chain oil you speak of........ You heat that up and it gets thin enough to spray out of a hand pump sprayer?? That stuff is pretty thick most times, and when you say you spray your truck you are speaking undercarriage and inside fenders etc right. Not the body of the truck also????

I also last year had a pretty hard time getting the packed snow off the frame etc while at the carwash and figured that if it had a layer of some sort of oil it would fall off better??? Maybe Imuhcrazy!!! LOL


----------



## gtmustang00

Correct. Drill a hole in the doors, so the oil sits at the bottom, do the cab corners, whole undercarriage, frame, wheel wells, etc. I spray it with a paint gun which is hooked up to a air hose.


----------



## Leggslandscape

What kinda clear coat do you use with the bar and chain oil ?


----------



## gtmustang00

Leggslandscape;1341196 said:


> What kinda clear coat do you use with the bar and chain oil ?


Just regular clear coat for painting a car i would assume. I have a guy that sprays it. He just told me he heats it up and sprays it with his gun and a wand to get into the doors/tailgate/cab corners.


----------



## born2farm

We do it. Started out as a trick on fertilizer spreaders and our tankers at the farm, as fertilizer is just as corrosive if not more then salt. We take hydraulic oil and thin it down with diesel fuel and spray it with an old paint gun. I use it on my truck frames, blades and spreaders as well. Works good and is cheaper for us then using a bunch of FF. We still use the cans of FF for small jobs.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Yep, only way to go in my opinion. I did a bed off restoration a year ago with a coat of POR-15, primer, and paint and it's rusting again. 

I'm going to hit it with used oil, ATF, and clear coat this year.


----------



## samjr

How much clear coat do u put in the mix ?


----------



## T-Trim

good thread


----------



## beanz27

Not to change the subject but another useful mixture that I've used for something different. By far the best penetrating oil that I've ever used is ATF and acetone mixed 50/50. Makes that rusted nut like new.


----------



## theholycow

^ATF+Acetone didn't work too well for me. It also ate the spray bottle. I gotta buy a metal spray bottle and try again.



White Gardens;1340691 said:


> Next year, when I get a bit of time in the spring, I'm hitting my undercarriage with rust converter and then going to use bed-liner to seal the frame up better. Supposedly guys have been getting good results with it.


Did you end up doing this? Which brand of rust converter did you use?

I took off my bed and did the rear half of the frame and used way more rust converter than I expected, and it's not cheap.


----------



## beanz27

theholycow;1565597 said:


> ^ATF+Acetone didn't work too well for me. It also ate the spray bottle. I gotta buy a metal spray bottle and try again.
> 
> .


I used metal to begin with. It also matters what atf you use. I used one brand(dont remember the brand), didn't work, then I used Dextron and it worked much better for some reason.

It does make more of a mess then something that sticks to the metal like JB 80 or PB blaster.


----------



## theholycow

I used Dexron III, since that's what goes in all my vehicles and therefore is on-hand.


----------



## xtreem3d

These are affordable and reusable by using your compressor to fill them http://sureshotsprayer.com/

Here's a good salt wash for your stuff also

http://www.targetproducts.com/prod-detail.aspx?id=9992259


----------



## Hawkeyestoob

xtreem3d;1565633 said:


> These are affordable and reusable by using your compressor to fill them http://sureshotsprayer.com/]


At under $40 for one of those that might just be the way to go.


----------



## T-Trim

gtmustang00;1341277 said:


> Just regular clear coat for painting a car i would assume. I have a guy that sprays it. He just told me he heats it up and sprays it with his gun and a wand to get into the doors/tailgate/cab corners.


What is your mix ratio?


----------



## T-Trim

Hawkeyestoob;1565729 said:


> At under $40 for one of those that might just be the way to go.


We had one a long time ago in the shop. IT was a HF special . Kind of sucked. This looks a lot better .


----------

